# kicker vs. trolling bags?



## HookDUp365

Ok, I originally wanted to get a kicker for my boat. I see others talking about trolling bags, do the bags bother with steering much? If I should buy bags what size bag for a 24 1/2ft boat would I need and is there a good website for the bags. If anybody has experience with bags, are they worth the money over a kicker? 
Thanks for any info


----------



## bigrackmack

Might want to think about a trolling plate.....I have bags, but I use them more for drifting then trolling....But I have used them for trolling and they do make you boat pull a little different......I will trim my motor up to slow my boat down a little when needed.....I bought mine from Cabelas.....They will tell you what size bag you need for the size of your boat.....Hope this helps......Mack


----------



## tinmarine

I might try bags this year. I've been holding off putting a bracket on my platform because I use my boat just as much for the family. I can either use bags or a trolling valve. I can't use a plate (straight inboard), if I use a valve, and I forget to switch it before I throttle up, I could shred my trans. So, my option is to use two bags to distribute the pull. Since we can use three lines this year, I see more trolling in my near future.


----------



## jiggineyes

As long as you use 2 bags(one for each side) you will be fine. My boat is fine but my dads 34'in AuGres is another story. he could only get down to 2.2. With 2 bags he can get down to .6-.8mph gps!


----------



## tokenfinn

bigrackmack said:


> ...I will trim my motor up to slow my boat down a little when needed...


I can't believe I never thought of this. How well does it work?


----------



## tgafish

tokenfinn said:


> I can't believe I never thought of this. How well does it work?


Not much on my 22 Islander. I got a sweet deal on some Amish bags last fall on ebay. A good friend of mine has raved about their ability to calm the side to side sway and wave surge when trolling in larger waves.

I have read from many people these are the finest bags on the market

http://www.amishoutfitters.com/buggybag.htm


----------



## Spoon Fed

we run 2 bags and it works great. i think you get better controll and a smoother ride


----------



## daddyduck

I tried a trolling plate and hated it, loss of steering was horrible. Know i use a bag and love it.


----------



## suckerbass

If you can swing the cash get the kicker!! Try and get a good 4 stroke in the 8 to 9.9hp range. I run a Yamaha T8 and its the second one I have ran on 2 different boats and I love it. Now if you decide not to get a kicker then go with the Amish bags. I am not a big fan of the trolling plate. 
Just my 2c


----------



## bad dog

What's your power and how slow do you need to go? Bags work fine but they have a couple draw backs. Extra hours on your main motor, they need to be deployed and stored each time you run, and they might get in the way when trolling (but that has never really been a problem for me). On the positive side; bags are much cheaper than a trolling motor, can be use as a drift sock in an emergency, they allow you to run your motor at higher RPM's (good for charging system and lubrication), and they stabilize the boat in big seas.

A kicker is nice but can be pricey. The main advantages of a kicker are lower operating costs and the security of a back up motor. Don't forget it will need to be rigged and that can cost as much as the price of the motor.

If you opt for bags call Dick Boyajian in Manistee at (231) 723-0013. 
Dick is a local retiree who makes an excellent quality trolling bag at a very fair price.


----------



## MrFysch

Yep he makes great bags. Once you start fishing with bags and realize how much more stable the boat ride is and like said before...much better on engine running at higher rpm's, youll be glad you did!


----------



## just ducky

tokenfinn said:


> I can't believe I never thought of this. How well does it work?


Not well...at least with my merc 50. You lose too much steering when it's trimmed way up, so if you're in any wave at all, it sucks. Bags or kicker...the way to go.


----------



## Sam22

I am so not kidding. Five gallon buckets, with a quarter sized hole in the bottom are the best trolling bag ever, need more? use two per side. I can afford buckets, so I use them. On a bigger boat you might want bags.


----------



## coverdog

Personally I would get a trolling motor. I can troll all day long on a few gallons of gas with one. My 8 hp ran about $1000 when new several years ago. My main outboard runs about $16,000 for a new one. Guess which one I would rather replace when worn out? Not to mention the savings in gas.


----------



## HookDUp365

Thanks for all that replied, I will take all in consideration when I make my decision. Do to being layed off from work, I may have to get bags for now but I think a kicker will be better. I have a 200 ob, so I definetly don't want to replace that, and could use the kicker as a backup.


----------



## just ducky

Sam22 said:


> I am so not kidding. Five gallon buckets, with a quarter sized hole in the bottom are the best trolling bag ever, need more? use two per side. I can afford buckets, so I use them. On a bigger boat you might want bags.


We did that in Canada years ago when we had a week of glassy lake, and the motors just wouldn't troll down enough. We dragged buckets all week, so yeah, they do work. But drilling holes in perfectly good 5 gallon buckets goes against my grain . I'd rather stow some bags in the boat.


----------



## bigrackmack

HookDUp365 said:


> Thanks for all that replied, I will take all in consideration when I make my decision. Do to being layed off from work, I may have to get bags for now but I think a kicker will be better. I have a 200 ob, so I definetly don't want to replace that, and could use the kicker as a backup.


Here ya go.....and close to ya.....Mack http://detroit.craigslist.org/boa/1048660211.html


----------



## Denko

I run a set of these, Don does good work.


Dennis


----------



## Bob D

Is it ok to run one bag of the stern or is that inadvisable? I would think that running one bag of the side would have bad affect on boat control.


----------



## Priority1

Trolling with one bag off the back can get right into your fishing business. I troll with one or two bags mid-ship. The bags are always out of the way. My 22 Islander handles well with one bag. When you first drop it in, a steering correction has to be made. Two bags do run better, but when the water warms and 1.5 MPH is acceptable, one bag is the way to go. Early in the year or if the water is real rough I may run two bags.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY

The nice thing about a kicker is that if your main motor fails for any reason, you have a way to get in. I run bags when things get really rough, like priority said just run them off your middle cleat and you wont have any trouble.


----------



## arrowdog

I just went to running 2 bags last year. I have an 18 ft boat and there are no middle cleats, so I have a line that runs under the boat from front cleat to front cleat with both bags tied to it. I just have to remember to take it off before I go to run to another spot. It works pretty good, I got my boat down to 1.2 gps, my prop is 23 degree, not great for trolling but the boat is a ski and fish.


----------

